# Major Rave: Burberry, The Beat



## amanda1210 (Mar 9, 2008)

Last night I bought the best smelling perfume ever, it is Burberry, The Beat. It is AMAZING! It is light but has amazing staying power!  I accidently sprayed it in my hair last night, and when I woke up this morning, it still had the wonderful smell of Burberry The Beat until I  took a shower. Im really picky when it comes to perfumes so i'm really excited to have found this!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 9, 2008)

Would you mind describing the scent?  I'm looking for a new scent.  I really love floral, sweeter scents.  Thanks!


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_Would you mind describing the scent? I'm looking for a new scent. I really love floral, sweeter scents. Thanks!_

 
It is a light floral/powdery smell. If you like betsey johnson perfume (dunno the name, the one from two X-mases ago) you'd love this. It also kinda reminds me of armani mania from years ago.


----------



## nextcontestant (Mar 16, 2008)

I just bought this a few weekends ago.  I love it, too.  Usually when the ladies approach me with the testers, I take it but go merrily on my way however this time it was "I need some of this. Sold!"  I would describe the scent the same you way did.  It is flowery, powdery and a little fruity.  The scent description also has Ceylon tea.


----------



## user79 (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

      With model Agyness Deyn as its face, Beat is targeting a young, urban and hip crowd, said Burberry's creative director Christopher Bailey. "The mood of the fragrance is young, modern, energetic, dynamic, expressive, fun, vigour, verve and spiritedness ... All words that describe the mood, inspiration and sense of ebullience that we wanted to evoke." (via Cosmetics International, 12/14/2007)

Burberry The Beat Eau de ParfumThe Beat is described as a sparkling floral woody fragrance; the notes feature bergamot, mandarin, Ceylon tea, cardamom, pink pepper, bluebell, iris, white musk, vetiver and cedarwood. It starts very bright, with tart fruit and juicy citrus. There is lots of pink pepper (can anybody remember what perfumes smelled like before pink pepper became obligatory?) and a teensy little pinch of cardamom.  
 
Source:Burberry The Beat ~ fragrance review :: Now Smell This


I got a sample of this and have been wearing it the past few days. I like it but I don't know if I want to buy a full sized bottle. It's nice but it's not really that unique. It's def a nice, non-offensive smelling perfume.


----------



## User67 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am really liking this too. I spray it every time I'm at the mall. It smells soooooo good!


----------



## Weasel (Apr 11, 2008)

this perfume is amazing, I really really love it!

I can't stand Laura Hollins [I refuse to call her 'Agyness Deyn'... sorry] and all the hype that surrounds her

I'll still buy the perfume though


----------



## Zeastlake (Nov 12, 2008)

I ADORE this scent


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 12, 2008)

one of my absolutely favourites. need a new bottle for xmas!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

i just tried this on at sephora today, it's pretty nice. i like buying my fragrances in sets (body wash, lotion and perfume) but i don't think the beat comes in a set...i guess i'll have to wait and hope they do it.


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a couple of samples of this and up until today, I just thought it was "okay", a nice womanly smell that wasn't too overpowering. Well I wore it today and I guess I got a bunch on my coat. I took my coat off to drive and left it in my car. The perfume wore off throughout the day, but left nice end notes with me. When I got back in my car tonight to put on my coat on, Burberry The Beat had left the most fragrant rose smell in my car and on my coat. I couldn't stop sniffing the air, haha. I definitely want a bottle now.


----------

